# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Sự khác biệt giữa Pokemon và thú nuôi

## tmvsaigonvenus

Nếu đã từng chơi qua bất kì tựa game *Pokemon* nào khi còn nhỏ, chắc chắn bạn đã từng ước ao mình cũng được sở hữu các quái thú vừa thông minh vừa mạnh mẽ như vậy làm thú nuôi bên mình, nhưng đáng tiếc là trong đời thực chúng ta chỉ có thể nuôi chó mèo - những loài vật cảnh chẳng hề có khả năng phun ra lửa hay biến hình theo thời gian. Sau đây hãy cùng theo dõi chùm tranh vui phía dưới để thấy việc nuôi một Pokemon và một chú chó thông thường sẽ khác nhau như thế nào.


_Nguồn: Dorkly_
*>> Sự khác biệt giữa game và đời thực*

----------

